

Google Launches Two New Android Apps To Help The Blind Navigate Around Town - hiteshiitk
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/11/google-launches-two-new-android-apps-to-help-the-blind-navigate-around-town/

======
spking
This is so awesome. The potential of mobile technology to help people with
disabilities get around better is huge and probably not explored as much as it
should be.

